# "Io apro". 15.000 ristoratori riaprono dal 15 gennaio 2021.



## admin (14 Gennaio 2021)

*"Io apro". 15.000 ristoratori riaprono dal 15 gennaio 2021.*

Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".


----------



## Milo (14 Gennaio 2021)

Che caos... ma come fanno quegli stolti al parlamento a non riuscire a fare il proprio lavoro, mi devo mettere a vedere cosa caspita fanno dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Vediamo che succede in Usa nei prossimi giorni. Può essere il traino. 

Una cosa è certa: quando sei disperato, passi sopra chiunque. A ragione. Non a torto.


----------



## Kayl (14 Gennaio 2021)

Quando i tantissimi capiscono che i pochi stanno lì solo perché loro lo permettono e si ribellano, i pochi sono trapanati. Era ora, francamente.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi sembra che il Covid sia una invenzione della politica italiana.. ma parliamo dei quasi 2.000 morti al giorno nel regno unito! Iniziative come questa sono TE, chiamiamole con il nome corretto. E fanno del male a tutti, compresi gli stessi esercenti che invece di riaprire tra un mese o due con sempre meno limitazioni di orari si troveranno in 2 settimane in lockdown forzato totale. 

P.s. Chi ci va è complice tanto quanto chi apre.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Quando i tantissimi capiscono che i pochi stanno lì solo perché loro lo permettono e si ribellano, i pochi sono trapanati. Era ora, francamente.



Resta da vedere se la gente andrà a mangiare fuori pur sapendo che i Locali non dovrebbero essere aperti ma condivido l'iniziativa.


----------



## Kayl (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Che caos... ma come fanno quegli stolti al parlamento a non riuscire a fare il proprio lavoro, mi devo mettere a vedere cosa caspita fanno dalla mattina alla sera



Di che ti stupisci? Ma hai visto quelli del fantomatico comitato tecnico scientifico? Solo 3-4 sono esperti con un minimo di riconoscimento a livello nazionale e internazionale, e i 2 più quotati hanno marinato rispettivamente 24 e 15 meeting su 35. Il segretario alla salute è stato assente a TUTTI i 35 incontri. E con marinare intendo che pure in videoconferenza non si sono presentati. E tanti altri non si sono presentati ad almeno metà. Tra l'altro il 70% dei membri del comitato sono stipendiati SOLTANTO dal governo, cioè da Conte (cioè DA NOI), in pratica se sto comitato termina la propria funzione questi sono disoccupati, non fanno nient'altro.


----------



## Kayl (14 Gennaio 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Resta da vedere se la gente andrà a mangiare fuori pur sapendo che i Locali non dovrebbero essere aperti ma condivido l'iniziativa.



La gente lo farà eccome, anche solo per poter uscire un po' da sta routine arrotola-testicoli.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Gennaio 2021)

Che in parlamento siano inadeguati è evidente.
Ma aprire tutto e tornare alla vita sociale di prima non vi fa tremare pensando possa comportare tipo minimo 2 o 3000 morti AL GIORNO? Certo, fin quando i morti non ci riguardano si fa finta che debba capitare per destino sempre agli altri..

A mio avviso non servirebbero neppure i Dpcm, politicanti, sciacalli, votazioni, e il relativo sciare, feste, locali, ristoranti, se la gente non capisce che per qualche mese DEVE STARE A CASA è tutto inutile. Il covid c'è e bisogna solo limitare i danni. 
Di sicuro non esistono "messe in sicurezza", "mancati guadagni" , "nostalgie di socialità" che tengano, qua si parla della vita delle persone.

p.s. E' dura per tutti. Ma nell'anno dei vaccini, basterebbero veramente ormai altri 3 o 4 mesi di rinunce comuni per ripristinare un livello più che accettabile di vita da parte di tutti. Ma l'Italia è la patria del "tutto e subito".


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".


Iniziativa sbagliata, boicotterò anche in futuro i locali che aderiranno


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Massima solidarietà, chi li insulta è perché ha il bonifico garantito o gioca a Spider in qualche ufficio pubblico, altrimenti non si spiega. Andrò.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Mi sembra un’iniziativa che nasce in modo estremamente civile.
Se gli aderenti rimarranno all’interno delle linee guida che si sono dati, va assolutamente tollerata e incoraggiata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Solidarietà TOTALE per questa gente.


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



arresto immediato con processo per direttissima per tentata epidemia colposa


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> arresto immediato con processo per direttissima per tentata epidemia colposa



Aahah sì e taglio delle mani a chi paga eventualmente il conto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente, adesso HO BISOGNO FISICO che anche le palestre facciano qualcosa del genere


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Aahah sì e taglio delle mani a chi paga eventualmente il conto.



E crocefissi in sala mensa


----------



## zamp2010 (14 Gennaio 2021)

E l’unico modo. Sono contento di leggere questo.
Il governo non è capace.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Gennaio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> arresto immediato con processo per direttissima per tentata epidemia colposa



Cos'è, sei un parente di Maurizio Mosca?

(a buon intenditore poche parole)


----------



## __king george__ (14 Gennaio 2021)

è sbagliato ed è giusto

è sbagliato perchè si rischia di fare ulteriore "gioco" al virus (proprio ora che forse nel giro di qualche mese le cose cambierebbero davvero) ma è giusto perchè le persone che fanno parte di quel settore sono già con il cappio al collo a cose normali tra tasse assurde e crisi varia e ora il covid sta finendo l'opera di strangolamento

il problema è il governo (ma non solo questo..tutti cane) che non aiuta chi ha bisogno...che salva le caste e si ostina a voler mantenere sprechi assurdi in certi settori (eh si la PA in particolare...chiedo scusa se c'è qualcuno che ne fa parte ma non si può negare) e poi non ha i soldi (o fa finta) per aiutare chi ha bisogno

non credo che servirebbe cosi tanto a queste persone (i ristoratori vari) per riuscire a stare qualche mese a orari ridotti (in termini di aiuti economici) e non credo che l'Italia non avrebbe le risorse per aiutarli

è come un padre a cui uccidi un figlio e si fa giustizia da solo perchè la polizia non arresta il colpevole...è sbagliato ma è giusto


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un’iniziativa che nasce in modo estremamente civile.
> Se gli aderenti rimarranno all’interno delle linee guida che si sono dati, va assolutamente tollerata e incoraggiata.



Sono completamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che in parlamento siano inadeguati è evidente.
> Ma aprire tutto e tornare alla vita sociale di prima non vi fa tremare pensando possa comportare tipo minimo 2 o 3000 morti AL GIORNO? Certo, fin quando i morti non ci riguardano si fa finta che debba capitare per destino sempre agli altri..
> 
> A mio avviso non servirebbero neppure i Dpcm, politicanti, sciacalli, votazioni, e il relativo sciare, feste, locali, ristoranti, se la gente non capisce che per qualche mese DEVE STARE A CASA è tutto inutile. Il covid c'è e bisogna solo limitare i danni.
> ...




Ti é chiaro che sta gente sta fallendo "per il bene comune" senza rivedere un rimborso? Forse non ti è chiaro che preferiscono morire che fallire? Comodo parlare col culo coperto vero?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Iniziativa sbagliata, boicotterò anche in futuro i locali che aderiranno



Gli. Fai soltanto un favore se non ci vai ne ora ne in futuro. Facile parlare senza essere sommersi dalla melma eh? 4 figheti viziati che si permettono di dire agli altri in che modo devono fallire, bravi solo a dire "chiudete tutto", tanto che ve ne frega se la gente sta andando in rovina, l'importante é che vi proteggano il culo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Finalmente, adesso HO BISOGNO FISICO che anche le palestre facciano qualcosa del genere



Magari, col nervoso che gira inizieresti a vedere gente che piega i bilancieri


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Massima solidarietà, chi li insulta è perché ha il bonifico garantito o gioca a Spider in qualche ufficio pubblico, altrimenti non si spiega. Andrò.



.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



L' avevo nel sangue.

Ho scritto giusto le scorse settimane, che eravamo al punto dove le chiusure iniziavano ad essere davvero davvero prolungate.

Servono decisioni con le palle:

Ristoranti? Fai entrare solo FAMIGLIE e COPPIE - eviti contagi perchè tutte persone all' interno dello stesso nucleo famigliare - sarà discriminatorio verso qualcuno? CHISSENEFREGA - salvi le attività

Impinati sciistici? Se una giornata costa 40 € , la fai pagare 80 € - si autoseleziona ed eviti affollamenti- sarà discriminatorio verso i non ricchi? CHISSENEFREGA - salvi le attività

Lo stesso vale anche per altre cose come piscine e palestre.

Ma ci vogliono le palle e mettere da parte il politically-correct


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' avevo nel sangue.
> 
> Ho scritto giusto le scorse settimane, che eravamo al punto dove le chiusure iniziavano ad essere davvero davvero prolungate.
> 
> ...



Basterebbe rimuovere la coppia Speranza Ricciardi e mettere una persona veramente competente


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Basterebbe rimuovere la coppia Speranza Ricciardi e mettere una persona veramente competente



Non è cosi, mi spiace.

Non c' entrano nulla con le basi del contagio, chiunque ci metti non potrai mai credere che l' aperitivo fra gruppetti come eravamo abituati prima sia attuabile.

Idem per tavolate al ristorante con 5/6 persone che provengono da 5/6 nuclei diversi.

Serve un pò di "fantasia", secondo me, e trovare qualche soluzione che salvi capra e cavoli.

Nessuno ha ancora trovato soluzioni funzionanti al problema di bar e ristoranti, nemmeno all' estero, immagino sia perchè non è facile.

Ripeto, bisogna essere pratici, una soluzione può essere messa in piedi, ma va per un momento messo da parte il politically correct e tutte ste baggianate.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è cosi, mi spiace.
> 
> Non c' entrano nulla con le basi del contagio, chiunque ci metti non potrai mai credere che l' aperitivo fra gruppetti come eravamo abituati prima sia attuabile.
> 
> ...



La soluzione é semplice, murare in casa le persone a rischio ed eventualmente i loro familiari.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La soluzione é semplice, murare in casa le persone a rischio ed eventualmente i loro familiari.



Come hai visto, ormai non si può più.

Siamo al punto limite;

Le mie proposta sopra, visto che sei del settore:

"Ristoranti? Fai entrare solo FAMIGLIE e COPPIE - eviti contagi perchè tutte persone all' interno dello stesso nucleo famigliare - sarà discriminatorio verso qualcuno? CHISSENEFREGA - salvi le attività"

E' cosi folle?

Secondo me sul fronte contagi, funzionerebbe.


----------



## SmokingBianco (14 Gennaio 2021)

I contagi influenzali sono diminuiti perché la gente rispetta le distanze e mette la mascherina. I contagi da covid sono aumentati perché la gente non rispetta le distanze e non mette la mascherina. E voi andate ancora dietro a questo circo. L'emergenza covid finirà quando i 5 stelle andranno a casa e spariranno. I ristoratori fanno benissimo a fregarsene ed aprire i locali


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come hai visto, ormai non si può più.
> 
> Siamo al punto limite;
> 
> ...



No non son proposte folli, ma per eliminare il problema alla radice chiudi in casa tutti quelli a rischio e dai respiro a tutti gli altri. Non é etico lo so, ma dopo un anno di sacrifici e un fallimento mi sono anche stimato di "farlo per chi é più a rischio", sono un mostro ma costoro sono solo palle al piede.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> *I contagi influenzali sono diminuiti perché la gente rispetta le distanze e mette la mascherina. I contagi da covid sono aumentati perché la gente non rispetta le distanze e non mette la mascherina*. E voi andate ancora dietro a questo circo. L'emergenza covid finirà quando i 5 stelle andranno a casa e spariranno. I ristoratori fanno benissimo a fregarsene ed aprire i locali



Non potevi scriverla in modo più chiaro di così.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No non son proposte folli, ma per eliminare il problema alla radice chiudi in casa tutti quelli a rischio e dai respiro a tutti gli altri. Non é etico lo so, ma dopo un anno di sacrifici e un fallimento mi sono anche stimato di "farlo per chi é più a rischio", sono un mostro ma costoro sono solo palle al piede.



E' la prima cosa che ho detto mesi e mesi fa, ma mi è stato spiegato che è inattuabile.

Da un lato comprendo, quelli a rischio sono 10.000.000 in Italia.

Comunque, una mezza-soluzione che premetta di sopravvivere a tutti in questi ultimi 4 mesi ( lo spero!) di pandemia pesante, va trovata.

Un conto erano le proteste del primo mese di lockdown ( un anno fa), che come dicevo erano capricci per alcuni, non credevo la gente andasse a gambe all' aria in 1 mese di pausa.

Ma adesso non ho dubbi che moltissimi siano alla disperazione totale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede in Usa nei prossimi giorni. Può essere il traino.
> 
> Una cosa è certa: quando sei disperato, passi sopra chiunque. A ragione. Non a torto.



Questo per me é eccessivo.
A questa stregua si finisce per giustificare i reati (quindi per paradosso anche furti in casa, rapine,rapimenti,mscippi) da parte della gente che é disperata,m senza reddito.

Non si puó accettare il concetto di lgiusta violazione delle regole per necessitá.

Poi é ovvio che aprire un ristorante non é rapinare in casa, ma attenzione a rendere discrezionale il superamento di certi confini.

Non mi riferisco comunque a questa iniziativa,m he come ho giá detto p,mé stat organizzata in maniera civile.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sembra che il Covid sia una invenzione della politica italiana.. ma parliamo dei quasi 2.000 morti al giorno nel regno unito! Iniziative come questa sono TE, chiamiamole con il nome corretto. E fanno del male a tutti, compresi gli stessi esercenti che invece di riaprire tra un mese o due con sempre meno limitazioni di orari si troveranno in 2 settimane in lockdown forzato totale.
> 
> P.s. Chi ci va è complice tanto quanto chi apre.



Perdonami ma quando ti danno degli aiuti talmente infimi da non poter pagare manco luce e acqua poi ti sale il sangue al cervello. Da un anno molti soffrono la fame e direi che sia ora di finirla di puntare il dito contro chi cerca di riprendersi, rapportandosi comunque alla vita odierne.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> arresto immediato con processo per direttissima per tentata epidemia colposa



Meglio tentata strage. Proporrei la fustigazione pubblica.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' avevo nel sangue.
> 
> Ho scritto giusto le scorse settimane, che eravamo al punto dove le chiusure iniziavano ad essere davvero davvero prolungate.
> 
> ...


Qui sono abbastanza d’accordo. Almeno è un buon punto di partenza.
Ma vedi, era così difficile pensare a delle alternative valide? Invece sanno solo dire lochdaun, stata a casa e tutti chiusi.
Mah


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No non son proposte folli, ma per eliminare il problema alla radice chiudi in casa tutti quelli a rischio e dai respiro a tutti gli altri. Non é etico lo so, ma dopo un anno di sacrifici e un fallimento mi sono anche stimato di "farlo per chi é più a rischio", sono un mostro ma costoro sono solo palle al piede.



Sarebbe la cosa più giusta da fare. Spiace dirlo ma è così. 
Chi è a rischio non si muove. Stop


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo per me é eccessivo.
> A questa stregua si finisce per giustificare i reati (quindi per paradosso anche furti in casa, rapine,rapimenti,mscippi) da parte della gente che é disperata,m senza reddito.
> 
> Non si puó accettare il concetto di lgiusta violazione delle regole per necessitá.
> ...



Queste non sono regole ma distruzione della costituzione e compressione di ogni diritto fondamentale 
No mi spiace non ci siamo.
Spero in una protesta civile e senza danni ma se non fossero ascoltati allora la disobbedienza civile è l’unica soluzione ormai


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui sono abbastanza d’accordo. Almeno è un buon punto di partenza.
> Ma vedi, era così difficile pensare a delle alternative valide? Invece sanno solo dire lochdaun, stata a casa e tutti chiusi.
> Mah



Si ma, multe a go go ai furbetti eh, poi.

Oltre a rischio sanitario poi si passa alla concorrenza sleale altrimenti.

Per far funzionare il binomio aperture-salute servono controlli efficienti.

Cosa fino adesso assente ( almeno dalle mie parti)


----------



## sunburn (14 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco comunque a questa iniziativa,m he come ho giá detto p,mé stat organizzata in maniera civile.


È un’iniziativa sciocca perché, se attuata su ampia scala, porterà a un ulteriore inasprimento delle misure e delle sanzioni. Non sto dicendo che l’inasprimento sarebbe giusto, eh(io non ho mai condiviso la stretta sul settore). Semplicemente sarebbe la reazione ovvia e scontata da parte di Stato e Regioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la cosa più giusta da fare. Spiace dirlo ma è così.
> Chi è a rischio non si muove. Stop



Non dico che sia corretto né etico, mi sono autodefinito mostro perché un anno fa mi sarei scagliato contro chi avrebbe proposto una roba simile, ma in questo modo limiti i danni a chi é a rischio e non vai a colpire sempre gli stessi settori. Poi oh, questa é una mia idea, magari sbagliata, il fatto é che i nervi sono saltati, e la ragione pure


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma, multe a go go ai furbetti eh, poi.
> 
> Oltre a rischio sanitario poi si passa alla concorrenza sleale altrimenti.
> 
> ...



Anche su questo sono d’accordo. Fin dall’inizio i controlli in tutti gli ambiti sono stati inesistenti, simbolo di uno stato completamente assente


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È un’iniziativa sciocca perché, se attuata su ampia scala, porterà a un ulteriore inasprimento delle misure e delle sanzioni. Non sto dicendo che l’inasprimento sarebbe giusto, eh(io non ho mai condiviso la stretta sul settore). Semplicemente sarebbe la reazione ovvia e scontata da parte di Stato e Regioni.



Si perfetto, così davvero si va alla guerra civile.
Non si può più continuare così. In qualche modo i politicanti lo capiranno: o con le buone o con le cattive


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non dico che sia corretto né etico, mi sono autodefinito mostro perché un anno fa mi sarei scagliato contro chi avrebbe proposto una roba simile, ma in questo modo limiti i danni a chi é a rischio e non vai a colpire sempre gli stessi settori. Poi oh, questa é una mia idea, magari sbagliata, il fatto é che i nervi sono saltati, e la ragione pure



Io sono totalmente con voi. Non si può continuare così e qualcosa fatta. Prima o poi i governanti dovranno capire che la corda si è spezzata. Con buona pace di speranza e seguaci


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Io sto con loro.
Sono in assoluto la categoria di lavoratori che sta pagando il prezzo più caro.
Nessuno tra i politici pensa a loro ma, anzi, personaggi disgustosi come la azzolina non fanno che offendere la loro intelligenza e la loro dignità.

Qua c'è gente che muore di fame e si parla di monopattini e banchi a rotelle.
La gente non ne può più.
Non è solo colpa dell'emergenza se questa gente è incattivita ma anche di una classe politica nulla e di un paese fragile.
Non si arriva con l'intelligenza , con le capacità e nemmeno con l'empatia.
Zero in tutto.


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> I contagi influenzali sono diminuiti perché la gente rispetta le distanze e mette la mascherina. I contagi da covid sono aumentati perché la gente non rispetta le distanze e non mette la mascherina. E voi andate ancora dietro a questo circo. L'emergenza covid finirà quando i 5 stelle andranno a casa e spariranno. I ristoratori fanno benissimo a fregarsene ed aprire i locali


Oppure, azzardo, il covid si prende più facilmente dell’influenza


----------



## sunburn (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si perfetto, così davvero si va alla guerra civile.
> Non si può più continuare così. In qualche modo i politicanti lo capiranno: o con le buone o con le cattive



Ma figurati. La stragrande maggioranza dell’opinione pubblica è convinta, sbagliando, che i locali siano gli untori. Se riaprono danno a Regioni e Stato il perfetto capro espiatorio da immolare davanti alla folla urlante.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Oppure, azzardo, il covid si prende più facilmente dell’influenza



Solo se fosse nell'aria, come l'influenza.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> La gente lo farà eccome, anche solo per poter uscire un po' da sta routine arrotola-testicoli.



Dubito seriamente. La gente ne ha le palle piene, ma vuole evitare di prendere multe per niente e comunque alla sua salute un po ci tiene...Da me quando i ristoranti erano aperti ma c'era il boom del virus, i ristoranti erano vuoti....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Queste non sono regole ma distruzione della costituzione e compressione di ogni diritto fondamentale
> No mi spiace non ci siamo.
> Spero in una protesta civile e senza danni ma se non fossero ascoltati allora la disobbedienza civile è l’unica soluzione ormai



La parola civile fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
Infatti tra le direttive agli aderenti c’é:

1) Rispetto assoluto per le forze dell’ordine. Dialogo non protesta.
2) Rispetto estremo (anzi doppia distanza rispetto alle prescrizioni) delle direttive Covid.


----------



## sottoli (14 Gennaio 2021)

beh, almeno come popolo abbiamo ancora il sangue che scorre nelle vene e di questo non si può che compiacersi, perchè dall'accettazione totale di regole campate in aria al regime orwelliano il passo è breve


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È un’iniziativa sciocca perché, se attuata su ampia scala, porterà a un ulteriore inasprimento delle misure e delle sanzioni. Non sto dicendo che l’inasprimento sarebbe giusto, eh(io non ho mai condiviso la stretta sul settore). Semplicemente sarebbe la reazione ovvia e scontata da parte di Stato e Regioni.



Le modalitá con cui é organizzata é interessante.
Ho grandi dubbi che su larga scala e nel lungo periodo tali misure vengano rispettate.


----------



## sunburn (14 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le modalitá con cui é organizzata é interessante.
> Ho grandi dubbi che su larga scala e nel lungo periodo tali misure vengano rispettate.


Ma la questione è un’altra. È molto probabile che ci sarà un’altra impennata dei contagi nelle prossime settimane. È molto probabile, anche se spero di no, che ci sarà un corrispondente aumento della pressione sugli ospedali. Se queste due situazioni, che sono molto probabili a prescindere da bar e ristoranti, si verificheranno, a chi pensi che verrà data la responsabilità? 
Io capisco perfettamente la loro situazione perché mi confronto quasi quotidianamente con un mio amico col quale siamo quasi fratelli e che è chef e proprietario di un ristorante che ho visto nascere e crescere(e, soprattutto, ho visto e vedo il mazzo che lui si è fatto per farlo nascere e si fa per farlo crescere). Però il rischio che sia una mossa controproducente è altissimo.


----------



## malos (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Sono con voi.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. La stragrande maggioranza dell’opinione pubblica è convinta, sbagliando, che i locali siano gli untori. Se riaprono danno a Regioni e Stato il perfetto capro espiatorio da immolare davanti alla folla urlante.



Lo so, la logica conseguenza è quella che tu dici ma attenzione che finisce malissimo poi eh
Non sottovalutarei la disperazione di questa gente e regioni, comuni, governi non possono fare finta di nulla.
E vedrai quando cade il blocco licenziamenti.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Oppure, azzardo, il covid si prende più facilmente dell’influenza



Ah si?
Quindi tutte ste regolette del menga non servono a nulla allora no?


----------



## sunburn (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo so, la logica conseguenza è quella che tu dici ma attenzione che finisce malissimo poi eh
> Non sottovalutarei la disperazione di questa gente e regioni, comuni, governi non possono fare finta di nulla.
> E vedrai quando cade il blocco licenziamenti.



Ma infatti io l’ho scritto diverse volte: la fine dell’emergenza sanitaria sarà solo l’inizio dell’emergenza economico-sociale, che chissà quanto durerà. Ho anche auspicato un atto responsabilità da parte della classe politica che dovrebbe superare le divergenze ideologiche e individuare quattro/cinque pilastri sui quali fondare un progetto per almeno i prossimi 10-20 anni. Anche perché, già prima della pandemia, noi avevamo diverse bombe sociali pronte a esplodere nel medio-lungo periodo, in primis la questione pensioni che quelli a partire dalla mia generazione(che penso sia più o meno anche la tua)difficilmente vedrà.
Dopo questa mazzata, se non cambiamo registro siamo destinati a collassare come Paese.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io l’ho scritto diverse volte: la fine dell’emergenza sanitaria sarà solo l’inizio dell’emergenza economico-sociale, che chissà quanto durerà. Ho anche auspicato un atto responsabilità da parte della classe politica che dovrebbe superare le divergenze ideologiche e individuare quattro/cinque pilastri sui quali fondare un progetto per almeno i prossimi 10-20 anni. Anche perché, già prima della pandemia, noi avevamo diverse bombe sociali pronte a esplodere nel medio-lungo periodo, in primis la questione pensioni che quelli a partire dalla mia generazione(che penso sia più o meno anche la tua)difficilmente vedrà.
> Dopo questa mazzata, se non cambiamo registro siamo destinati a collassare come Paese.



Io penso che con i 200 miliardi ( sperando arrivino effettivamente) per un lustro abbondante saremo coperti.

Il brutto verrà dopo.


----------



## sunburn (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io penso che con i 200 miliardi ( sperando arrivino effettivamente) per un lustro abbondante saremo coperti.
> 
> Il brutto verrà dopo.


Dipende. 200 miliardi posso essere tanti, come possono essere pochi. Dipende da come verranno investiti e quanto sarà grande la fetta che finirà in mano alla criminalità organizzata e ad amici/parenti. Nessuno ne parla, ma sappiamo che una fetta lì finirà.


----------



## varvez (14 Gennaio 2021)

Libertà. Fanno bene, e se troverò un ristorante aperto sicuramente ci andrò.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io l’ho scritto diverse volte: la fine dell’emergenza sanitaria sarà solo l’inizio dell’emergenza economico-sociale, che chissà quanto durerà. Ho anche auspicato un atto responsabilità da parte della classe politica che dovrebbe superare le divergenze ideologiche e individuare quattro/cinque pilastri sui quali fondare un progetto per almeno i prossimi 10-20 anni. Anche perché, già prima della pandemia, noi avevamo diverse bombe sociali pronte a esplodere nel medio-lungo periodo, in primis la questione pensioni che quelli a partire dalla mia generazione(che penso sia più o meno anche la tua)difficilmente vedrà.
> Dopo questa mazzata, se non cambiamo registro siamo destinati a collassare come Paese.



Sono completamente d’accordo con te.
Il paese partiva da una situazione potenzialmente esplosiva e adesso con questa pandemia siamo vicini al disastro totale.
Sono molto molto preoccupato per il futuro ecco perché mi incavolo come un bufalo per questa situazione, perché avevamo
L’obbligo di fare meglio e non di accodarci a chi sta meglio di noi.
Io sono dell’87 e so che il mio futuro qui è quasi compromesso


----------



## malos (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Massima solidarietà, chi li insulta è perché ha il bonifico garantito o gioca a Spider in qualche ufficio pubblico, altrimenti non si spiega. Andrò.



Esatto facile parlare col culo coperto.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dipende. 200 miliardi posso essere tanti, come possono essere pochi. Dipende da come verranno investiti e quanto sarà grande la fetta che finirà in mano alla criminalità organizzata e ad amici/parenti. Nessuno ne parla, ma sappiamo che una fetta lì finirà.


Avremmo un disperato bisogno di gente illimunita e competente perché se si lavora bene con questi soldi, qualcosa si può fare


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah si?
> Quindi tutte ste regolette del menga non servono a nulla allora no?


Secondo me non si conoscono ancora alla perfezione i meccanismi di trasmissioni, oppure utilizziamo male le mascherine, ne facciamo un utilizzo che basta per l’influenza e non sempre per il Covid, ma sono solo ipotesi. 
Se a te fa sentire meglio credere che sia tutto un grande inganno globale per mantenerti sotto controllo, fai pure, ognuno mette in atto i propri meccanismi di difesa per vivere meglio


----------



## Alfred Edwards (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ma bravi cosa?
Ragazzi, un bar in provincia di Venezia se ne è infischiato di chiudere nonostante una possibile positività, risultato: due signori anziani, clienti fissi, morti per insufficienza respiratoria.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Fanno benissimo.


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Ma bravi cosa?
> Ragazzi, un bar in provincia di Venezia se ne è infischiato di chiudere nonostante una possibile positività, risultato: due signori anziani, clienti fissi, morti per insufficienza respiratoria.



Infatti è una protesta ridicola. È come se ci fosse il mare in tempesta con le onde alte 10 metri e i pescatori, per protesta, andassero tutti in mare a pescare lo stesso.
Chi non capisce che i bar (insisto sui bar perché so di per certo che la stragrande maggioranza non rispetta alcuna regola) devono star chiusi è in malafede. Talmente tanto in malafede che piuttosto che protestare seriamente per avere risorse necessarie appoggia un atto che poi pagheranno altre persone. 
Siete incazzati? Organizzatevi per fare una protesta seria, bloccate un’autostrada, ma aprire è ridicolo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si conoscono ancora alla perfezione i meccanismi di trasmissioni, oppure utilizziamo male le mascherine, ne facciamo un utilizzo che basta per l’influenza e non sempre per il Covid, ma sono solo ipotesi.
> Se a te fa sentire meglio credere che sia tutto un grande inganno globale per mantenerti sotto controllo, fai pure, ognuno mette in atto i propri meccanismi di difesa per vivere meglio



No non funziona così perché avere dei dubbi non vuol dire essere negazionista.
Ma penso possa capire tu stesso che troppe così non si sanno, ci sono troppe zone d’ombra, troppe cose strane.
Io mi faccio solo delle domande e non accetto tutto quello che viene detto..preferisco capire che appecorarmi


----------



## Masanijey (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti è una protesta ridicola. *È come se ci fosse il mare in tempesta con le onde alte 10 metri e i pescatori, per protesta, andassero tutti in mare a pescare lo stesso.*
> Chi non capisce che i bar (insisto sui bar perché so di per certo che la stragrande maggioranza non rispetta alcuna regola) devono star chiusi è in malafede. Talmente tanto in malafede che piuttosto che protestare seriamente per avere risorse necessarie appoggia un atto che poi pagheranno altre persone.
> Siete incazzati? Organizzatevi per fare una protesta seria, bloccate un’autostrada, ma aprire è ridicolo



Ti faccio i complimenti per l'equilibrio di questo post.
Posso essere d'accordo con il messaggio che vuole lanciare questa iniziativa, sono totalmente d'accordo col fatto che stanno mancando gli aiuti, sono ancora più concorde con chi sostiene che avremmo dovuto prepararci meglio alla seconda ondata.
Ma perdo il controllo quando sento associare partiti politici al virus, quando sento dire che è interesse dello Stato chiudere tutto, quando sento addirittura dire che il virus non esiste oppure quando sento parlare di mettere a fuoco e fiamme il paese per protesta.
Ecco li veramente mi cascano i colgioni.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti è una protesta ridicola. È come se ci fosse il mare in tempesta con le onde alte 10 metri e i pescatori, per protesta, andassero tutti in mare a pescare lo stesso.
> Chi non capisce che i bar (insisto sui bar perché so di per certo che la stragrande maggioranza non rispetta alcuna regola) devono star chiusi è in malafede. Talmente tanto in malafede che piuttosto che protestare seriamente per avere risorse necessarie appoggia un atto che poi pagheranno altre persone.
> Siete incazzati? Organizzatevi per fare una protesta seria, bloccate un’autostrada, ma aprire è ridicolo



Ad occhio e croce credo che in malafede sia tu, fan del lochdaun cinese.
Ma perché non fai una cosa? Chiuditi a casa e sei al sicuro no? Tanto è chiaro che per parlare così hai il sedere completamente al caldo, sei tranquillo e beato no? Giorni fa hai detto che praticamente odi la categoria..quindi tanto in buonafede non puoi essere


----------



## Wetter (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Decisione condivisibile. Noi vediamo il tutto da fuori, in maniera disinteressata, ma pensate alle migliaia di famiglie che dipendono da questo settore.
La presa in giro più grossa è la chiusura serale, ancora devo trovare qualcuno che sa spiegarmi il motivo per cui un single, una coppia o una famiglia può andare a pranzo al ristorante ma non può andarci a cena. Come detto da qualcuno, basterebbe permettere le aperture serali ai ristoranti (magari spostando il coprifuoco alle 23) a single, coppie o famiglie (hai le stesse probabilità di contagiarti stando seduto intorno al tuo tavolo nella tua casa).
Per gli amici/amiche potresti mettere la regala di cena al massimo per due persone. In questo modo salvaguarderesti un intero settore. Invece siamo qui a parlare di leggi medievali, locali chiusi e coprifuoco.


----------



## Boomer (14 Gennaio 2021)

Appoggio chiunque vada contro questo governo di incompetenti in malafede.


----------



## Gito (14 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che in parlamento siano inadeguati è evidente.
> Ma aprire tutto e tornare alla vita sociale di prima non vi fa tremare pensando possa comportare tipo minimo 2 o 3000 morti AL GIORNO? Certo, fin quando i morti non ci riguardano si fa finta che debba capitare per destino sempre agli altri..
> 
> A mio avviso non servirebbero neppure i Dpcm, politicanti, sciacalli, votazioni, e il relativo sciare, feste, locali, ristoranti, se la gente non capisce che per qualche mese DEVE STARE A CASA è tutto inutile. Il covid c'è e bisogna solo limitare i danni.
> ...


Ma sai che in questi mesi che stanno chiusi gli affitti, le bollette, letasse e gli stipendi devono pagarli comunque? Finché la società si basa sui soldi le persone hanno bisogno di lavorare anche se rischiano... Perché anche se nn prendono il covid finiscono per fallire ed indebitarsi, nn ci sono sconti, di chiedono solo sacrifici che per molti non sono sostenibili. E anche se non hai una attività "perdi solo il lavoro" chi ti assume ora? Puoi restare senza uno stipendio per qualche mese? Come fai a campare...


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad occhio e croce credo che in malafede sia tu, fan del lochdaun cinese.
> Ma perché non fai una cosa? Chiuditi a casa e sei al sicuro no? Tanto è chiaro che per parlare così hai il sedere completamente al caldo, sei tranquillo e beato no? Giorni fa hai detto che praticamente odi la categoria..quindi tanto in buonafede non puoi essere


Non odio assolutamente la categoria, ho più volte detto che i ristoranti che rispettano le regole sono più sicuri delle scuole ad esempio. Per i bar faccio un discorso a parte invece, perché gli occhi ce li ho, Instagram ce l’ho e non posso negare l’evidenza di ciò che vedo. Per me i bar vanno chiusi, ma non perché odio i bar, vanno chiusi e riempiti di denaro pubblico fintanto che sono chiusi...


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non odio assolutamente la categoria, ho più volte detto che i ristoranti che rispettano le regole sono più sicuri delle scuole ad esempio. Per i bar faccio un discorso a parte invece, perché gli occhi ce li ho, Instagram ce l’ho e non posso negare l’evidenza di ciò che vedo. Per me i bar vanno chiusi, ma non perché odio i bar, vanno chiusi e riempiti di denaro pubblico fintanto che sono chiusi...



Ma hai letto? Questi coi ristori del Governo non ci pagano manco le bollette.

Cosa dovrebbero fare, dunque? Aspettare di morire completamente di fame o appendersi un laccio al collo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Se apre qualcuno in zona, con tutte le precauzioni del caso, ci vado a mangiare!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la questione è un’altra. È molto probabile che ci sarà un’altra impennata dei contagi nelle prossime settimane. È molto probabile, anche se spero di no, che ci sarà un corrispondente aumento della pressione sugli ospedali. Se queste due situazioni, che sono molto probabili a prescindere da bar e ristoranti, si verificheranno, a chi pensi che verrà data la responsabilità?
> Io capisco perfettamente la loro situazione perché mi confronto quasi quotidianamente con un mio amico col quale siamo quasi fratelli e che è chef e proprietario di un ristorante che ho visto nascere e crescere(e, soprattutto, ho visto e vedo il mazzo che lui si è fatto per farlo nascere e si fa per farlo crescere). Però il rischio che sia una mossa controproducente è altissimo.



La colpa sará data al governo, come nel 90% dei casi.
Comunque capisco cosa intendi.

In effetti se guardiamo GB, Germania, Irlanda, Svezia....

Lo scenario che ci si prospetta a breve é da Lockdown modello marzo, altro che pensare a riaperture.

Lo so che per molti é terrorismo, ma a mio parere é realismo.

Speriamo piuttosto di uscirne come l’anno scorso, ma con i piú una campagna massiccia di vaccinazione che ci permette di uscirne in modo stabile.


----------



## malos (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto? Questi coi ristori del Governo non ci pagano manco le bollette.
> 
> Cosa dovrebbero fare, dunque? Aspettare di morire completamente di fame o appendersi un laccio al collo?



A me leggere ste robe mi sale il crimine. O non capiscono o fanno finta di non capire, non so cosa sia peggio.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La colpa sará data al governo, come nel 90% dei casi.
> Comunque capisco cosa intendi.
> 
> In effetti se guardiamo GB, Germania, Irlanda, Svezia....
> ...



Ma infatti la colpa *è* del governo. I ristoratori portati all'esasperazione o compiono gesti di rottura o falliscono: non esistono attualmente altre possibilità. E' una morta lenta, un'agonia a quanto pare irreversibile. O queste attività vengono riempite di soldi a fondo perduto o è giusto riaprano: chiusure "gratis" in cui ci rimettono solo gli imprenditori sono folli, TOTALMENTE incostituzionali sul profilo del diritto al lavoro.
E poi aggiungo che al governo è ora di suonare la sveglia, questa gente pensa di potersi permettere qualsiasi cosa. Spero vivamente che i ristoratori inizino a sparare, altroché.
E chi giudica e prende le distanze con faciloneria se ne stia a casa come piace a lui, in lockdown per anni, col bonifico che arriva puntuale. Scommettiamo che se iniziano i tagli agli stipendi dei dipendenti pubblici, la musica cambia?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Ma bravi cosa?
> Ragazzi, un bar in provincia di Venezia se ne è infischiato di chiudere nonostante una possibile positività, risultato: due signori anziani, clienti fissi, morti per insufficienza respiratoria.



Cosa ci facevano due signori anziani al bar? Se ci vanno, accettano il rischio.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' avevo nel sangue.
> 
> Ho scritto giusto le scorse settimane, che eravamo al punto dove le chiusure iniziavano ad essere davvero davvero prolungate.
> 
> ...



Mi piacciono molto queste proposte ! Idee sacrosante, figlie di un desiderio di ripartire e non semplicemente di aspettare la manna dal cielo murati vivi in casa. Reputazione per te.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non odio assolutamente la categoria, ho più volte detto che i ristoranti che rispettano le regole sono più sicuri delle scuole ad esempio. Per i bar faccio un discorso a parte invece, perché gli occhi ce li ho, Instagram ce l’ho e non posso negare l’evidenza di ciò che vedo. Per me i bar vanno chiusi, ma non perché odio i bar, vanno chiusi e riempiti di denaro pubblico fintanto che sono chiusi...



Se fossero riempiti di denaro, come sarebbe giusto, allora nessuno protesterebbe. Mi pare logico anche per un bambino.
Ma questi soldi non vengono dati. Così non campano. È così difficile da capire?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> A me leggere ste robe mi sale il crimine. O non capiscono o fanno finta di non capire, non so cosa sia peggio.



Per alcuni questa situazione è l’Eldorado purtroppo...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se apre qualcuno in zona, con tutte le precauzioni del caso, ci vado a mangiare!



Non lo so, comunque prendere 400 euro di verbale mi farebbe girare altamente le palle...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Cosa ci facevano due signori anziani al bar? Se ci vanno, accettano il rischio.



Gli anziani sono i peggiori di tutti
Stiamo facendo fallire un paese per loro e loro se di fanno i fattacci loro.
Io li rinchiuderei a casa. Si vuole un lochdaun per forza? Lo facciano gli anziani e le persone a rischio


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto? Questi coi ristori del Governo non ci pagano manco le bollette.
> 
> Cosa dovrebbero fare, dunque? Aspettare di morire completamente di fame o appendersi un laccio al collo?



Se protestano per avere più ristori penso che avrebbero il sostegno di tutti. Se protestano in questo modo, aprendo in barba ai decreti, dimostrano di fregarsene della pandemia e, anche giustamente, molta gente potrebbe cominciare a fregarmene di loro


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, comunque prendere 400 euro di verbale mi farebbe girare altamente le palle...



Frega cavoli
Tanto se mi facessero la multa non la pagherei mai


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono molto queste proposte ! Idee sacrosante, figlie di un desiderio di ripartire e non semplicemente di aspettare la manna dal cielo murati vivi in casa. Reputazione per te.



La cosa grave è che uno di noi in un forum ci arriva ad avere idee ma quello al governo no. Chissà perché?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se protestano per avere più ristori penso che avrebbero il sostegno di tutti. Se protestano in questo modo, aprendo in barba ai decreti, dimostrano di fregarsene della pandemia e, anche giustamente, molta gente potrebbe cominciare a fregarmene di loro



Infatti dopo le proteste in tutta Italia, le "consegne delle chiavi" e così via, ci sono stati grossi cambiamenti. Ma ti ricordi i ristoratori multati perché troppo vicini durante una manifestazione in primavera? Oltre al danno, la beffa. Le timide protestine in piazza non servono a nulla. E io non sono un violento né un estremista ma quando è troppo, è troppo.


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se fossero riempiti di denaro, come sarebbe giusto, allora nessuno protesterebbe. Mi pare logico anche per un bambino.
> Ma questi soldi non vengono dati. Così non campano. È così difficile da capire?



E allora vedi che siamo d’accordo? Cosa risolvi ad aprire? Metti a rischio la salute, la tua licenza, i clienti che rischiano 400 euro di multa. L’iniziativa più intelligente del mondo


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La soluzione é semplice, murare in casa le persone a rischio ed eventualmente i loro familiari.



Sono comunque milioni di persone, che non potrebbero andare a lavorare. È un cane che si morde la coda. 

La situazione va risolta in qualche modo, la gente è stanca e certi settori sono allo sfascio, le mezze misure non servono più.


----------



## Devil man (14 Gennaio 2021)

ma se l'Europa non ha soldi da dare ai cittadini per farli rimanere chiusi in casa senza lavorare in un momento del genere... che ci stiamo a fare in Europa? in America stanno quasi per approvare il 3 giro di assegni pari a 2000$ a persona


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> E allora vedi che siamo d’accordo? Cosa risolvi ad aprire? Metti a rischio la salute, la tua licenza, i clienti che rischiano 400 euro di multa. L’iniziativa più intelligente del mondo



Le protestine in piazza non servono a nulla. O qualcosa di forte, o morte lenta e inesorabile. Massimo rispetto per questi ristoratori che rischiano tutto per far sentire la propria voce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Onestamente non so come giudicare il tutto...capisco perfettamente i ristoratori disperati (come quelli delle palestre, cinema, etc..)...ma non so come uscirne..

I ristori se non arrivano è evidente che è perché non ci sono i soldi, aprire per me sarà un boomerang, magari per 2 giorni si presentano pure persone, ma sarà la solita solidità temporanea, stile forconi o sardine..onde emotive che si spengono da sole..

Situazione davvero dura...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> E allora vedi che siamo d’accordo? Cosa risolvi ad aprire? Metti a rischio la salute, la tua licenza, i clienti che rischiano 400 euro di multa. L’iniziativa più intelligente del mondo



Dato che nessuno se ne frega di loro è giustissimo anzi più che giusto riaprire. Se hai paura, non andare. Io se aprono ci vado subito.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Frega cavoli
> Tanto se mi facessero la multa non la pagherei mai



Certo che la pagherai, con le buone o le cattive la paghi.

A meno che ti metti a usare teste di legno e/o lavorare in nero per il resto della tua vita, la paghi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo cose fuori di testa.
Comunque i 200 miliardi che ho letto per alcuni sono una "speranza" mah.. 200 miliardi in uno stato NON SONO NIENTE.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che la pagherai, con le buone o le cattive la paghi.
> 
> A meno che ti metti a usare teste di legno e/o lavorare in nero per il resto della tua vita, la paghi.



Si si, se non la paga, lo devono sbattere in galera


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si si, se non la paga, lo devono sbattere in galera



Anche con le cattive! Se non paga lo spediscono in Siberia!!!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma se l'Europa non ha soldi da dare ai cittadini per farli rimanere chiusi in casa senza lavorare in un momento del genere... che ci stiamo a fare in Europa? in America stanno quasi per approvare il 3 giro di assegni pari a 2000$ a persona



Perchè ti preoccupi? Ci sono 200000 fantamiliardi in arrivo ahah


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Leggo cose fuori di testa. Peccato non poter vedere in faccia certe facce di melma.
> 
> Comunque i 200 miliardi che ho letto per alcuni sono una "speranza" mah.. 200 miliardi in uno stato NON SONO NIENTE.



Ma non è vero, sono una bella cifra per uno stato come l’Italia, di sicuro verranno spesi male ma sono una bella cifra


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Decisione condivisibile. Noi vediamo il tutto da fuori, in maniera disinteressata, ma pensate alle migliaia di famiglie che dipendono da questo settore.
> La presa in giro più grossa è la chiusura serale, ancora devo trovare qualcuno che sa spiegarmi il motivo per cui un single, una coppia o una famiglia può andare a pranzo al ristorante ma non può andarci a cena. Come detto da qualcuno, basterebbe permettere le aperture serali ai ristoranti (magari spostando il coprifuoco alle 23) a single, coppie o famiglie (hai le stesse probabilità di contagiarti stando seduto intorno al tuo tavolo nella tua casa).
> Per gli amici/amiche potresti mettere la regala di cena al massimo per due persone. In questo modo salvaguarderesti un intero settore. Invece siamo qui a parlare di leggi medievali, locali chiusi e coprifuoco.



Il problema è sempre uno, e uno solo: la gente che se ne frega e infrange le regole

Purtroppo non esiste modo per controllare tuti, quindi il sistema diventa chiudere tutto...

Tu parli di cose di buon senso, che io condivido, e sarei il primo ad andare a cena fuori con mia moglie...ma la verità la sappiamo tutti, la gente se ne approfitterebbe e via dicendo..e comunque anche solo la circolazione delle persone crea problemi...motivo per cui sta seconda ondata è infinitamente peggio..perché purtroppo non bloccando tutto come l'altra volta il virus continua a circolare..

Il problema è che ci sono delle categorie che stanno pagando solo loro..capisco benissimo il loro dramma, ne sono toccato da vicino


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre uno, e uno solo: la gente che se ne frega e infrange le regole
> 
> Purtroppo non esiste modo per controllare tuti, quindi il sistema diventa chiudere tutto...
> 
> ...



Non hanno trovato una misura che sia una che permetta di convivere con questo virus rendendo il tutto più sostenibile per gli operatori economici. E' assurdo.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Gennaio 2021)

Chi ha il bonifico assicurato non capisce che se chiudono le aziende il paese collassa, è inevitabile, o pensano che magicamente i soldi a loro continuerebbero ad arrivare? La parte produttiva del paese sta morendo, il colmo è che alcune categorie stanno messe persino peggio dei ristoratori (che qualche briciola la ricevono), il settore moda è completamente fermo e non prende un euro. Poi devo vedere il bonus monopattino, i droni che cercano i runner, i continui giochetti di potere di quelle mer*e che stanno al governo. La misura è colma da un pezzo, con lo sblocco dei licenziamenti le cose saranno drammatiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non hanno trovato una misura che sia una che permetta di convivere con questo virus rendendo il tutto più sostenibile per gli operatori economici. E' assurdo.



Io sono della stessa linea di pensiero dell'amico [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION]; servono idee orginali, drastiche, anche scorrette ma che diano respiro all'economia...io avevo proposto per esempio la scuola serale per le superiori, aziende aperte H24 con obbligo di fare i turni in modo da ridurre la gente in giro..obbligo per i datori di lavoro di assecondare ogni flessibilità di orario ai dipendenti per permettere di gestire i figli etc...usare i pullman privati per aumentare la capienza delle corse..
Fino ai fine settimana a "cognomi alterni" o "anni di nascita alterni" per potersi muovere..

Ma anca ingegno e quindi si procede solo con le chiusure..


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si si, se non la paga, lo devono sbattere in galera



Ti vedo informato su come prendono i soldi a chi non paga una multa...

Non serve metterti in galera. 
Ti pignorano dal conto corrente senza dover nemmeno chiedere l' autorizzazione ad un giudice.

Se non hai il becco di un quattrino, ti prendono 1 quinto dello stipendio.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono della stessa linea di pensiero dell'amico [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION]; servono idee orginali, drastiche, anche scorrette ma che diano respiro all'economia...io avevo proposto per esempio la scuola serale per le superiori, aziende aperte H24 con obbligo di fare i turni in modo da ridurre la gente in giro..obbligo per i datori di lavoro di assecondare ogni flessibilità di orario ai dipendenti per permettere di gestire i figli etc...usare i pullman privati per aumentare la capienza delle corse..
> Fino ai fine settimana a "cognomi alterni" o "anni di nascita alterni" per potersi muovere..
> 
> Ma anca ingegno e quindi si procede solo con le chiusure..



Ce ne sono tante di soluzioni.

Ma qualsiasi cosa fai, scomodi qualcuno. Bisogna avere il coraggio un pò d' imporsi.

Come ben dici, per le scuole ad esempio, bastava cambiare orari e farli andare fino al 10 agosto.

E sarebbe una delle poche soluzioni nelle città; 

Lasciamo perdere la storia di raddoppiare i mezzi pubblici, non credo sia fisicamente possibile trovare abbastanza mezzi/autisti per quelli che sono i fabbisogni italiani.

Era una boutade che raccontavano.

E più realistico cambiare orari/date


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Chi ha il bonifico assicurato non capisce che se chiudono le aziende il paese collassa, è inevitabile, o pensano che magicamente i soldi a loro continuerebbero ad arrivare? La parte produttiva del paese sta morendo, il colmo è che alcune categorie stanno messe persino peggio dei ristoratori (che qualche briciola la ricevono), il settore moda è completamente fermo e non prende un euro. Poi devo vedere il bonus monopattino, i droni che cercano i runner, i continui giochetti di potere di quelle mer*e che stanno al governo. La misura è colma da un pezzo, con lo sblocco dei licenziamenti le cose saranno drammatiche.



Nel paese delle micro aziende, come è l' Italia, nessuno ha il bonifico assicurato, stai sereno.

Tolto il pubblico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel paese delle micro aziende, come è l' Italia, nessuno ha il bonifico assicurato, stai sereno.
> 
> Tolto il pubblico.



Comunque c'è qualcosa che non torna in questa crisi..la situazione è drammatica ma vedo:

Prezzi degli immobili alle stelle

Prezzi delle materie prime da costruzione alle stelle

Generi alimentari aumentati del 10% almeno

Mi sfugge qualcosa? In crisi di solito i prezzi non crollano?...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è qualcosa che non torna in questa crisi..la situazione è drammatica ma vedo:
> 
> Prezzi degli immobili alle stelle
> 
> ...



Per l' acciaio, si parla di aumenti fino ad aprile.
Ci sono varie storie dietro: minor produzione, dazi sull' import dai paesi asiatici, Cina che si sta accaparrando più materiale possibile... vai a sapere.

E' aumentato tutto, dall' acciaio comune a quello inossiddabile, all' alluminio. Non so guarda.

Però ricordo che nel 2008 avevano raggiunto prezzi stellari anche li, simili ad oggi. Non ricordo se fosse appena pre-crisi o durante la crisi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma se l'Europa non ha soldi da dare ai cittadini per farli rimanere chiusi in casa senza lavorare in un momento del genere... che ci stiamo a fare in Europa? in America stanno quasi per approvare il 3 giro di assegni pari a 2000$ a persona


Ti parlo per esperienza personale. Negli USA in particolare nel Massachusetts ti danno attualmente 568 dollari A SETTIMANA.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che la pagherai, con le buone o le cattive la paghi.
> 
> A meno che ti metti a usare teste di legno e/o lavorare in nero per il resto della tua vita, la paghi.



Mi arriva una cartella esattoriale tra 10 anni? Poi si vedrà


----------



## sacchino (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi arriva una cartella esattoriale tra 10 anni? Poi si vedrà



Il prossimo governo di destra le toglierà tutte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti vedo informato su come prendono i soldi a chi non paga una multa...
> 
> Non serve metterti in galera.
> Ti pignorano dal conto corrente senza dover nemmeno chiedere l' autorizzazione ad un giudice.
> ...



Infatti io sono tranquillissimo 

La vogliono la mia micra del '99 in cambio?  se la vendono al kilo, forse 280 euro riescono a cavarceli 

Poveretti, davvero


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi arriva una cartella esattoriale tra 10 anni? Poi si vedrà



Temo che non tu non sappia come funzioni la riscossione di una multa....


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi arriva una cartella esattoriale tra 10 anni? Poi si vedrà



Ci sarà una quantità di ricorsi talmente alta a ingolfare i tribunali che non mi stupirei se facessero un condono totale. Già i primi tribunali stanno smontando tante favole sulle autocertificazioni... un esempio: tribunale di Milano a novembre 2020 afferma che qualora sull'autocertificazione uno scriva di stare andando a lavoro quando poi non è così, chi ha mentito non è perseguibile per falso in atto pubblico. Così, per dire.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Infatti io sono tranquillissimo
> 
> La vogliono la mia micra del '99 in cambio?  se la vendono al kilo, forse 280 euro riescono a cavarceli
> 
> Poveretti, davvero



Non lo scegli tu il bene da pignorare... magari scelgono il televisore che hai in casa o lo smartphone che usi


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ci sarà una quantità di ricorsi talmente alta a ingolfare i tribunali che non mi stupirei se facessero un condono totale. Già i primi tribunali stanno smontando tante favole sulle autocertificazioni... un esempio: tribunale di Milano a novembre 2020 afferma che qualora sull'autocertificazione uno scriva di stare andando a lavoro quando poi non è così, chi ha mentito non è perseguibile per falso in atto pubblico. Così, per dire.



Ma qui il ricorso x cosa sarebbe? C'è un dpcm che dice che il ristorante deve stare chiuso. Ti trovano a mangiare al ristorante e ti multano. Sulla base di cosa fai il ricorso?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi arriva una cartella esattoriale tra 10 anni? Poi si vedrà



Con more ed interessi.

Fidati, meglio starne fuori da sti casini per una cena.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come hai visto, ormai non si può più.
> 
> Siamo al punto limite;
> 
> ...



per me è impossibile. si spaccerebbero tutti per coppie e famiglie e i titolari pur di fare incasso farebbero entrare cani e porci. abbiamo già avuto molte dimostrazioni..
o apri o non apri...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma qui il ricorso x cosa sarebbe? C'è un dpcm che dice che il ristorante deve stare chiuso. Ti trovano a mangiare al ristorante e ti multano. Sulla base di cosa fai il ricorso?



Non volevo ricollegarmi al caso dei ristoratori quanto piuttosto segnalare che la tenuta giuridica di tante decisioni prese in questi mesi inizieranno immancabilmente a scricchiolare, con buona pace di tutti.


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è qualcosa che non torna in questa crisi..la situazione è drammatica ma vedo:
> 
> Prezzi degli immobili alle stelle
> 
> ...


La borsa ha inoltre avuto un rimbalzo incredibile da maggio in poi... siamo in una bolla forse.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Il prossimo governo di destra le toglierà tutte.



Infatti. Non mi preoccupo più di tanto


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Il prossimo governo di destra le toglierà tutte.



Destra? Per favore... molti la destra non sanno neanche cosa sia. Rigore, disciplina, osservanza delle regole. Molti di “destra” hanno più cose in comune coi centri sociali che con la “destra”.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Temo che non tu non sappia come funzioni la riscossione di una multa....



Se non paghi arriva la cartella esattoriale. Ad una mia amica è arrivata dopo 10 anni
Cosa dovrebbero farmi mi portano via la casa?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ci sarà una quantità di ricorsi talmente alta a ingolfare i tribunali che non mi stupirei se facessero un condono totale. Già i primi tribunali stanno smontando tante favole sulle autocertificazioni... un esempio: tribunale di Milano a novembre 2020 afferma che qualora sull'autocertificazione uno scriva di stare andando a lavoro quando poi non è così, chi ha mentito non è perseguibile per falso in atto pubblico. Così, per dire.


Ma si ma figurati che me ne frega delle multe di sti pagliacci


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> I contagi influenzali sono diminuiti perché la gente rispetta le distanze e mette la mascherina. I contagi da covid sono aumentati perché la gente non rispetta le distanze e non mette la mascherina. E voi andate ancora dietro a questo circo. L'emergenza covid finirà quando i 5 stelle andranno a casa e spariranno. I ristoratori fanno benissimo a fregarsene ed aprire i locali



I contagi influenzali sono diminuiti rispetto allo scorso anno perché la gente rispetta le distanze e mette la mascherina. certo che è così!

I contagi da covid sono aumentati (quando e rispetto a quando??) perché la gente non rispetta le distanze e non mette la mascherina.
la situazione dei contagi è chiara e semplice, non c'è nessun mistero.

i 5S sono solo in italia e l'emergenza è dappertutto..


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre uno, e uno solo: la gente che se ne frega e infrange le regole
> 
> Purtroppo non esiste modo per controllare tuti, quindi il sistema diventa chiudere tutto...
> 
> ...



Amico perdonami..ma anche il primo lochdaun non lo ha spazzato via il virus perché è semplicemente impossibile. È un virus e circola. O chiudi ogni singolo Cristiano in casa per un tot di mesi (e manco così è sicuro) o continuerà ad esistere. Possiamo aspettare che ogni estate perda forza e poi torniamo al punto di partenza. Dopo 1 anno è arrivato il momento di trovare soluzione per conviverci. Stop


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti vedo informato su come prendono i soldi a chi non paga una multa...
> 
> Non serve metterti in galera.
> Ti pignorano dal conto corrente senza dover nemmeno chiedere l' autorizzazione ad un giudice.
> ...



Questo se non paghi la cartella esattoriale


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se non paghi arriva la cartella esattoriale. Ad una mia amica è arrivata dopo 10 anni
> Cosa dovrebbero farmi mi portano via la casa?



Se non paghi arriva decreto ingiuntivo. Se non paghi passano al pignoramento o conto corrente o quinto dello stipendio. Se non hai nulla pignorano cose mobili (auto, tv...). E la procedura termina al max in 2 anni dipende dalle volte che l'ente prima di procedere ti sollecita. Alla tua amica o é arrivata una tassa da pagare e non una multa oppure é roba di più di 10 anni fa dove forse le modalità di riscossione era diversa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non lo scegli tu il bene da pignorare... magari scelgono il televisore che hai in casa o lo smartphone che usi



Si si, ci crediamo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con more ed interessi.
> 
> Fidati, meglio starne fuori da sti casini per una cena.



E che mi frega?
Adesso è diventata una questione di principio. Se devo fare qualcosa e c’è il rischio multa io sono tranquillissimo. Come è stato a Natale e capodanno


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se non paghi arriva decreto ingiuntivo. Se non paghi passano al pignoramento o conto corrente o quinto dello stipendio. Se non hai nulla pignorano cose mobili (auto, tv...). E la procedura termina al max in 2 anni dipende dalle volte che l'ente prima di procedere ti sollecita. Alla tua amica o é arrivata una tassa da pagare e non una multa oppure é roba di più di 10 anni fa dove forse le modalità di riscossione era diversa



Erano multe. 
Ha 45 anni e ha multe da pagare da decenni. Nessun pignoramento.
Mai sentito una cosa del genere per una multa non pagata. Mai mai

Comunque leggo adesso:
Per pignorare la casa il debito deve essere almeno di 120mila euro
Non si può pignorare l’unica casa di proprietà


----------



## Alfred Edwards (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Cosa ci facevano due signori anziani al bar? Se ci vanno, accettano il rischio.



Ma cosa c'entra?
Se questo avesse chiuso per positività non si sarebbero ammalati in quella situazione. Se ognuno fa quello che vuole è anarchia. Ognuno fa quello che vuole e succede questo.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me è impossibile. si spaccerebbero tutti per coppie e famiglie e i titolari pur di fare incasso farebbero entrare cani e porci. abbiamo già avuto molte dimostrazioni..
> o apri o non apri...



Esatto, roba già vista.

Proprio per questo ho anche scritto che le aperture vanno affinate a controlli serrati.

Proprio per evitare che i furbetti freghino pure gli onesti.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si si, ci crediamo



Puoi crederci o no ma quando arriva piangi....


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Amico perdonami..ma anche il primo lochdaun non lo ha spazzato via il virus perché è semplicemente impossibile. È un virus e circola. O chiudi ogni singolo Cristiano in casa per un tot di mesi (e manco così è sicuro) o continuerà ad esistere. Possiamo aspettare che ogni estate perda forza e poi torniamo al punto di partenza. Dopo 1 anno è arrivato il momento di trovare soluzione per conviverci. Stop



è innegabile che il primo lockdown dei risultati li abbia dati..in questo caso dovranno essere congiunti al vaccino...

Convivere col virus? Mah..abbiamo visto cosa è successo appena ci abbiamo provato..siamo arrivati a 40mila contagi al giorno...

Io spero davvero il vaccino funzioni...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> Se questo avesse chiuso per positività non si sarebbero ammalati in quella situazione. Se ognuno fa quello che vuole è anarchia. Ognuno fa quello che vuole e succede questo.



Al contrario, ognuno ha fatto quello che voleva il governo e questa è la situazione in cui ci ritroviamo. Economia in ginocchio, e così via. O pensiamo davvero di avere 80000 morti per colpa dei runners e dei ragazzi che si bevono lo spritz?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E che mi frega?
> Adesso è diventata una questione di principio. Se devo fare qualcosa e c’è il rischio multa io sono tranquillissimo. Come è stato a Natale e capodanno



Per carità, non sono io che posso permettermi di giudicare cosa è principio per te.

Dicevo solo che personalmente, rischiare 400 € di verbale, non pagarlo, e rischiare grosse rogne in futuro, non lo farei.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## markjordan (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è qualcosa che non torna in questa crisi..la situazione è drammatica ma vedo:
> 
> Prezzi degli immobili alle stelle
> 
> ...


scusa non e' la solita crisi
troppa produzione poca rischiesta
adesso
poca produzione molta richiesta


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per l' acciaio, si parla di aumenti fino ad aprile.
> Ci sono varie storie dietro: minor produzione, dazi sull' import dai paesi asiatici, Cina che si sta accaparrando più materiale possibile... vai a sapere.
> 
> E' aumentato tutto, dall' acciaio comune a quello inossiddabile, all' alluminio. Non so guarda.
> ...



Stavo riscontrando pure io sta impennata nel costo dell'acciaio..un casino perché non è che puoi rivedere i prezzi con tutti i clienti..mah..

Non parliamo delle case..sto(stavo forse) cercando casa...qua da noi nel nord-est con meno di 300mila non trovi quasi nulla..una vergogna..poi dicono il mercato sia fermo, te credo..300mila per una bifamiliare senza giardino, stic........zi


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Erano multe.
> Ha 45 anni e ha multe da pagare da decenni. Nessun pignoramento.
> Mai sentito una cosa del genere per una multa non pagata. Mai mai



Appunto erano multe di decenni fa....probabilmente erano diverse le modalità di riscossione. Dipende anche chi ti fa la multa...se te la fa la polizia locale per es. Il pagamento va fatto al comune e la cartella esattoriale nulla c'entra


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è innegabile che il primo lockdown dei risultati li abbia dati..in questo caso dovranno essere congiunti al vaccino...
> 
> Convivere col virus? Mah..abbiamo visto cosa è successo appena ci abbiamo provato..siamo arrivati a 40mila contagi al giorno...
> 
> Io spero davvero il vaccino funzioni...



Ma non hanno fatto nulla. Quello non era conviverci: quello era non fare un cavolo e bearsi di essere i più bravi.
Il primo lochdaun ha funzionato perché stava arrivando il bel tempo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per carità, non sono io che posso permettermi di giudicare cosa è principio per te.
> 
> Dicevo solo che personalmente, rischiare 400 € di verbale, non pagarlo, e rischiare grosse rogne in futuro, non lo farei.



Ci sta..ognuno fa quello che reputa meglio


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto erano multe di decenni fa....probabilmente erano diverse le modalità di riscossione. Dipende anche chi ti fa la multa...se te la fa la polizia locale per es. Il pagamento va fatto al comune e la cartella esattoriale nulla c'entra



Comunque mai visto ciò che tu dici..
Per me possono morire


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la questione è un’altra. *È molto probabile che ci sarà un’altra impennata dei contagi nelle prossime settimane. *È molto probabile, anche se spero di no, che ci sarà un corrispondente aumento della pressione sugli ospedali. Se queste due situazioni, che sono molto probabili a prescindere da bar e ristoranti, si verificheranno, a chi pensi che verrà data la responsabilità?
> Io capisco perfettamente la loro situazione perché mi confronto quasi quotidianamente con un mio amico col quale siamo quasi fratelli e che è chef e proprietario di un ristorante che ho visto nascere e crescere(e, soprattutto, ho visto e vedo il mazzo che lui si è fatto per farlo nascere e si fa per farlo crescere). Però il rischio che sia una mossa controproducente è altissimo.



perchè?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al grido di "Io apro", ben 15.000 ristoratori (50.000 compresi anche bar ed altri esercenti) hanno deciso di riaprire i loro locali per tutto il giorno, e per tutti i giorni, fino alle ore 22. Ecco il comunicato:"Vogliamo aprire per ricominciare a lavorare in sicurezza. Questo è il nostro obiettivo. Abbiamo stilato un nostro Dpcm autonomo da rispettare, visto che il Governo non ne è capace. Tutti coloro che aderiscono avranno assistenza legale in caso di multe. Gli aiuti del Governo non arrivano, o è elemosina che non serve nemmeno per pagare le bollette dell'energia, quindi abbiamo necessità di lavorare. Ci stanno portando al fallimento".



Chi è nella loro situazione non può minimamente capire..ma non solo loro, chi ha piccole attività e soprattutto il settore turistico o quello aeremobile ecc.

Il punto non è tanto chiudere per tot.. il punto è questa incertezza del non sapere per quanto ancora andrà avanti. I governi ed gli scienziati che stanno mangiando bene in questo ultimo anno non hanno intenzione di rispondere alla domanda più importante. Ovvero quanto esattamente la situazione può definirsi "sostenibile"? Quanti contagi, in numeri, bisogna vedere calare per aprire? 100 contagi al giorno? 2000? 1 oppure 0? Beh se la risposta è zero....


----------



## varvez (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Amico perdonami..ma anche il primo lochdaun non lo ha spazzato via il virus perché è semplicemente impossibile. È un virus e circola. O chiudi ogni singolo Cristiano in casa per un tot di mesi (e manco così è sicuro) o continuerà ad esistere. Possiamo aspettare che ogni estate perda forza e poi torniamo al punto di partenza. Dopo 1 anno è arrivato il momento di trovare soluzione per conviverci. Stop



Quoto, straquoto, sottoscrivo. TINA.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque mai visto ciò che tu dici..
> Per me possono morire



L'ultima modalità di riscossione delle multe é cambiata nel 2019 max inizio 20. Non servono più le cartelle esattoriali ma basta ingiunzione di pagamento. Se non viene pagata dopo 60 giorni pignoranento. Lo hanno fatto proprio perché c'era tanta gente che non pagava.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'ultima modalità di riscossione delle multe é cambiata nel 2019 max inizio 20. Non servono più le cartelle esattoriali ma basta ingiunzione di pagamento. Se non viene pagata dopo 60 giorni pignoranento. Lo hanno fatto proprio perché c'era tanta gente che non pagava.



Ah bene
O i miei dubbi che pignorino una casa per 400 euro


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavo riscontrando pure io sta impennata nel costo dell'acciaio..*un casino perché non è che puoi rivedere i prezzi con tutti i clienti*..mah..
> 
> Non parliamo delle case..sto(stavo forse) cercando casa...qua da noi nel nord-est con meno di 300mila non trovi quasi nulla..una vergogna..poi dicono il mercato sia fermo, te credo..300mila per una bifamiliare senza giardino, stic........zi



Non ricordarmelo, come se non avessi già abbastanza rogne al lavoro 

Per le case è uguale ovunque qui, se vuoi una casa che non sia una ciofeca di 50 anni, ti spennano.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah bene
> O i miei dubbi che pignorino una casa per 400 euro



No, figurati. Ma dal contocorrente è talmente facile che lo fanno.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah bene
> O i miei dubbi che pignorino una casa per 400 euro



La casa non possono (mi sembra che per i pignoramenti di immobili il debito debba essere di almeno 8 mila euro), ma il conto corrente, lo stipendio, la macchina, la tele, il cellulare si.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Erano multe.
> Ha 45 anni e ha multe da pagare da decenni. Nessun pignoramento.
> Mai sentito una cosa del genere per una multa non pagata. Mai mai



sarà extracomunitaria


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La casa non possono (mi sembra che per i pignoramenti di immobili il debito debba essere di almeno 8 mila euro), ma il conto corrente, lo stipendio, la macchina, la tele, il cellulare si.



Anche la macchina no per questi importi minimi. Poi basta dichiarare che ti serve per lavoro e non possono...
Le altre cose può essere ma ti ripeto mi frega poco anche perché ci metto 2 secondi a fare sparire tutto


----------



## Manue (14 Gennaio 2021)

bah, perplesso...

capisco tutto in entrambi i sensi...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarà extracomunitaria




No no italiana ma di certo non tanto furba


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il primo lochdaun ha funzionato perché stava arrivando il bel tempo



questo non ha senso.
perchè se fosse così i cali di novembre come li spieghi? non credo sia venuto bel tempo anche li.

finchè si rimane nel campo delle opinioni... va be. ma questa cosa di negare fatti evidenti non la capisco. 
con che utilità poi...


----------



## Masanijey (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche la macchina no per questi importi minimi. Poi basta dichiarare che ti serve per lavoro e non possono...
> Le altre cose può essere ma ti ripeto mi frega poco anche perché ci metto 2 secondi a fare sparire tutto



Questo tuo commento è la dimostrazione di quanto poco affidabile sarebbe una riapertura confidando nel buonsenso degli italiani.
Per quanto sia tragica la situazione per gli imprenditori, alla fine noi italiani siamo così. Fatta la regola, trovato l'inganno. E poi la colpa è sempre di qualcun altro.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo non ha senso.
> perchè se fosse così i cali di novembre come li spieghi? non credo sia venuto bel tempo anche li.
> 
> finchè si rimane nel campo delle opinioni... va be. ma questa cosa di negare fatti evidenti non la capisco.
> con che utilità poi...


Ma fatti evidenti cosa dai...non se ne va così è inutile. Avete tutti in mente il primo lochdaun solo perché è sparito da solo
A novembre è regredito ma non andato via. Regredisce non c’è dubbio ma non va via. Semplicemente vi si vorrebbe far capire che il lochdaun non è la soluzione di tutti i mali ma la scorciatoia di chi non fa nulla, di chi non pensa a nulla.
Queste non sono opinioni ma fatti


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questo tuo commento è la dimostrazione di quanto poco affidabile sarebbe una riapertura confidando nel buonsenso degli italiani.
> Per quanto sia tragica la situazione per gli imprenditori, alla fine noi italiani siamo così. Fatta la regola, trovato l'inganno. E poi la copa è sempre di qualcun altro.



Io dopo tutti questi mesi sono diventato così perché non ne posso più di sottostare a ste regole ridicole che non portano a nulla, mi sono stufato di vedere un paese al collasso mentre chi governa non fa letteralmente nulla. Mi sono stufato di tutti questi sacrifici inutili senza vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Tu come altri, continua a dare la colpa a noi non ti preoccupare. Tanto il conto da pagare arriva per tutti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Puoi crederci o no ma quando arriva piangi....


A parte che stai rosicando malissimo 

Ma sai quanto ci metto a far sparire un telefonino?  
Poi tra l'altro vivo a casa dei miei genitori, la TV la tolgono a loro?
Ho un HTC del 2011 se lo vogliono, la TV me la hanno regalata a 18 anni, adesso ne ho 27,sicuramente se ne fanno qualcosa 

Ma poi se entra qualcuno in casa mia, non ne uscirebbe più vivo. Continuate a rosicare male.


----------



## Masanijey (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io dopo tutti questi mesi sono diventato così perché non ne posso più di sottostare a ste regole ridicole che non portano a nulla, mi sono stufato di vedere un paese al collasso mentre chi governa non fa letteralmente nulla. Mi sono stufato di tutti questi sacrifici inutili senza vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Tu come altri, continua a dare la colpa a noi non ti preoccupare. Tanto il conto da pagare arriva per tutti



Io la colpa non la do a te, perché nemmeno ti conosco, e ti ripeto che capisco la disperazione che può vivere in questo momento un padre di famiglia che fatica a mettere il piatto in tavola. E te lo scrive un padre di 3 figli.
Però quello che stiamo vivendo non è uno scherzo, mentre a leggere qualcuno pare sia tutta una *******.
La scelta è tra il male minore, non tra il bene o il male. 
E decidere quale sia il male minore non è per niente semplice quando hai da una parte il futuro economico di migliaia di persone, ma dall'altra parte hai la vita e la salute. Io non la vedo come una scelta così scontata come te, che insieme ad altri gridi allo scandalo.
Probabilmente sarai un imprenditore, ma se dall'altra parte ci fosse qualcuno che ha perso per sempre un suo caro? Dove sta il male minore?
E' chiaro che c'è una mancanza da parte dello stato, perchè laddove io chiudo, tu stato devi far si che io riesca ad andare avanti, ma purtroppo paghiamo anni di sciacallaggio e oggi non ci sono abbastanza soldi per fronteggiare una crisi come questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè?



Lo dicono tutti, e vedendo quello che succede all'estero temo sia così..purtroppo il contenimento della seconda ondata è stato pessimo, siamo ancora con tantissimi casi e se parte una nuova ondata stavolta arriviamo a 50-60mila contagi al giorno...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io la colpa non la do a te, perché nemmeno ti conosco, e ti ripeto che capisco la disperazione che può vivere in questo momento un padre di famiglia che fatica a mettere il piatto in tavola. E te lo scrive un padre di 3 figli.
> Però quello che stiamo vivendo non è uno scherzo, mentre a leggere qualcuno pare sia tutta una *******.
> La scelta è tra il male minore, non tra il bene o il male.
> E decidere quale sia il male minore non è per niente semplice quando hai da una parte il futuro economico di migliaia di persone, ma dall'altra parte hai la vita e la salute. Io non la vedo come una scelta così scontata come te, che insieme ad altri gridi allo scandalo.
> ...



Il problema è questo: se la gente ha dubbi e comincia a non sopportare la situazione non vuole dire che questa gente sia negazionista e dica sia tutta una cavolata. Avete sta maledetta fissazione che non riuscire a togliervi. Inutile proprio.
Tutta la mia famiglia ha avuto il covid e di certo non mi metto a dire che sia una cavolata o non esiste. Ma da qui a dire che moriremo tutti come fate voi, proprio non ce la faccio a seguirvi. La salute è importante certo ma dobbiamo anche considerare il tasso di mortalità e che muoiono soprattutto anziani con patologie varie (la maggioranza) e per questo non si può condannare un intero paese.
Non sono un imprenditore, lavoro e ho il mio stipendio ma capisco, per empatia, che così non si può continuare e stiamo cadendo a pezzi. Come fate a non vederlo? Non si può lasciare fallire un paese e lasciare indietro le persone per salvare ogni singolo 90enne. Questo paese non può aiutare le persone e non può continuare a non fare niente. A loro interessa solo non essere la nazione con più morti...Noi non siamo la Germania ne gli USA quindi qualcosa si deve fare o finirà male in tutti i sensi.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A parte che stai rosicando malissimo
> 
> Ma sai quanto ci metto a far sparire un telefonino?
> Poi tra l'altro vivo a casa dei miei genitori, la TV la tolgono a loro?
> ...



Per me il tuo commento è assolutamente senza senso...A parte che io non rosico proprio di nulla...tu sei convinto che vinci trasgredendo le regole (sembri un juventino) e batti lo stato...io sono convinto che lo stato quando vuole vince sempre e arriva quando meno te lo aspetti...Punto!. Poi mi sembri un mio amico che faceva il figo con tutti e si vantava di non pagare il canone Rai...fino a quando gli hanno messo i sigilli all'impianto....chiedigli quanto ha dovuto pagare per poter rivedere la tv...Oppure l'altro amico che non pagava mai il bollo auto...finchè un giorno ad un normale controllo stradale, gli hanno detto chiami qualcuno che venga a prenderla perchè la macchina rimane qui, è sottoposta a fermo ammnistrativo e non può circolare. Vuoi sapere come poi è finita?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io la colpa non la do a te, perché nemmeno ti conosco, e ti ripeto che capisco la disperazione che può vivere in questo momento un padre di famiglia che fatica a mettere il piatto in tavola. E te lo scrive un padre di 3 figli.
> Però quello che stiamo vivendo non è uno scherzo, mentre a leggere qualcuno pare sia tutta una *******.
> La scelta è tra il male minore, non tra il bene o il male.
> E decidere quale sia il male minore non è per niente semplice quando hai da una parte il futuro economico di migliaia di persone, ma dall'altra parte hai la vita e la salute. Io non la vedo come una scelta così scontata come te, che insieme ad altri gridi allo scandalo.
> ...



Teoricamente non ci sarebbe nemmeno dibattito, la vita DEVE essere sacra.

Al tempo stesso, non si puo' biasimare che non è ricco e vede la sua attività che sta andando in malora o addirittura ha terminato i propri soldi.

E' una situazione dannatamente difficile, ma come è normale che sia purtroppo. Non poteva che essere cosi.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche la macchina no per questi importi minimi. Poi basta dichiarare che ti serve per lavoro e non possono...
> Le altre cose può essere ma ti ripeto mi frega poco anche perché ci metto 2 secondi a fare sparire tutto



Anche sulla macchina non è proprio così, ma fa niente...Poi ci metti due minuti a far sparire cosa? Il tuo conto corrente o il tuo stipendio?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche sulla macchina non è proprio così, ma fa niente...Poi ci metti due minuti a far sparire cosa? Il tuo conto corrente o il tuo stipendio?


Ok ci siamo capiti. Al momento non mi preoccupa pagare una multa. Spero di evitarla ma se dovesse succedere amen...poiché la reputo una stupidata magari non la pagherò. Io in vita mia ho pagato di tutto e di più, questa volta non lo ritengo davvero giusto e sono fatti miei


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Per me il tuo commento è assolutamente senza senso...A parte che io non rosico proprio di nulla...tu sei convinto che vinci trasgredendo le regole (sembri un juventino) e batti lo stato...io sono convinto che lo stato quando vuole vince sempre e arriva quando meno te lo aspetti...Punto!. Poi mi sembri un mio amico che faceva il figo con tutti e si vantava di non pagare il canone Rai...fino a quando gli hanno messo i sigilli all'impianto....chiedigli quanto ha dovuto pagare per poter rivedere la tv...Oppure l'altro amico che non pagava mai il bollo auto...finchè un giorno ad un normale controllo stradale, gli hanno detto chiami qualcuno che venga a prenderla perchè la macchina rimane qui, è sottoposta a fermo ammnistrativo e non può circolare. Vuoi sapere come poi è finita?


No no, io non vinco nulla, semplicemente vivo la mia vita normalmente invece di seguire regole fasciste che a te invece piacciono tanto. 

Intanto io esco tutti i giorni e rientro anche dopo mezzanotte alla faccia tua e delle tue tanto amate regole 

Ma poi mettere a confronto il bollo, con la multa del Covid è proprio da mentecatti 

I sigilli alla televisione, cha paura, son qui che tremo guarda. Tanto vedo solo sport e rigorosamente su streaming illegali


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma fatti evidenti cosa dai...non se ne va così è inutile. Avete tutti in mente il primo lochdaun solo perché è sparito da solo
> A novembre è regredito ma non andato via. Regredisce non c’è dubbio ma non va via. Semplicemente vi si vorrebbe far capire che* il lochdaun non è la soluzione di tutti i mali ma la scorciatoia di chi non fa nulla*, di chi non pensa a nulla.
> Queste non sono opinioni ma fatti



questo è un altro discorso. che sia la soluzione o meno è un'opinione e se ne può parlare per giorni. infatti non ne parlo più perchè ormai son stanco dell'argomento.
ma che sia utile non è contestabile... poi dipende anche dal quanto duro è e dai fattori esterni, come l'arrivo della bella stagione che ha dato una bella mano.

a marzo è stato più duro e ha fatto più effetto. a ottobre è stato quasi inesistente.
a parte quei pochi giorni di zona rossa a natale io in 3 mesi non mi sono accorto neanche delle restrizioni ed in giro era tutto tale e quale a quando il virus non c'era, negozi, traffico... e come me la maggior parte della gente. poi una minoranza ci ha preso male senza dubbio, per me era inevitabile ma queste sono opinioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dicono tutti, e vedendo quello che succede all'estero temo sia così..purtroppo il contenimento della seconda ondata è stato pessimo, siamo ancora con tantissimi casi e se parte una nuova ondata stavolta arriviamo a 50-60mila contagi al giorno...



si ma non è che parte a caso, no? fino ad ora ci sono stati alti e bassi ben prevedibili e motivati.
io me ne sto interessando meno, ma non vedo motivi per un nuovo grosso picco dei contagi.
quindi son curioso di sapere il perchè è previsto.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Gennaio 2021)

Se il problema sono i rimborsi che non arrivano il problema sono i rimborsi del governo non la scelta di far "restare chiusi" in mezzo ad una pandemia, che ha chiuso, per inciso, tutto il mondo. Vedi Germania o Regno Unito.

Se il problema sono i rimborsi:
- riguarda le tempistiche di reintegro sui conti correnti?
- riguarda gli importi spettanti per singola attività?

Se riguarda gli importi spettanti:
- si vorrebbero tutti i costi fissi + cassa integrazione ai dipendenti e basta?
- si vorrebbero anche i mancati guadagni vs il fatturato dichiarato del 2019?

Insomma, va affrontato il problema e trovata una soluzione, non urlare "giusto stare aperti" in piena pandemia, mica siamo alle elementari qua.

p.s. la classe politica è imbarazzante (tutta) ma questo non è sufficiente per farci tenere comportamenti da irrispettosi nei confronti di una tragedia (perché si, il covid è una tragedia. anche se non avete ancora perso amici e familiari al momento, perché vi puo' capitare come a tutti).


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> No no, io non vinco nulla, semplicemente vivo la mia vita normalmente invece di seguire regole fasciste che a te invece piacciono tanto.
> 
> Intanto io esco tutti i giorni e rientro anche dopo mezzanotte alla faccia tua e delle tue tanto amate regole
> 
> ...



Ma tu stai proprio male, ma tanto!!!! per me puoi fare quel ***** che vuoi, anche impiccarti che per me non cambia proprio nulla. Ti faccio presente che le regole non sono mie ma dello stato e servono per un vivere civile, se tu preferisci vivere da bestia e non da persona civile è un problema tuo. Tanto lo sappiamo tutti che appena ti beccano corri a piangere. P.s. e del mencatto se vuoi e se questa è l'educazione che hai lo dai a tuo padre o a tua madre NON ci certo a me.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma tu stai proprio male, ma tanto!!!! per me puoi fare quel ***** che vuoi, anche impiccarti che per me non cambia proprio nulla. Ti faccio presente che le regole non sono mie ma dello stato e servono per un vivere civile, se tu preferisci vivere da bestia e non da persona civile è un problema tuo. Tanto lo sappiamo tutti che appena ti beccano corri a piangere. P.s. e del mencatto se vuoi e se questa è l'educazione che hai lo dai a tuo padre o a tua madre NON ci certo a me.



E certo, perché adesso uscire e non voler campare solo di lavoro, vuol dire vivere come una bestia 
Tranquillo che mi hanno già beccato in giro e gli ho riso in faccia, dormo come un pascià la notte nonostante la multa(che non pago) alla faccia vostra, livorosi di sta ceppa

Ti importa così poco che però speri vengano a mettermi i sigilli alla TV o mi sequestrino il cellulare  manco alla scuola elementare ho avuto a che fare con certe idiozie


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo è un altro discorso. che sia la soluzione o meno è un'opinione e se ne può parlare per giorni. infatti non ne parlo più perchè ormai son stanco dell'argomento.
> ma che sia utile non è contestabile... poi dipende anche dal quanto duro è e dai fattori esterni, come l'arrivo della bella stagione che ha dato una bella mano.
> 
> a marzo è stato più duro e ha fatto più effetto. a ottobre è stato quasi inesistente.
> a parte quei pochi giorni di zona rossa a natale io in 3 mesi non mi sono accorto neanche delle restrizioni ed in giro era tutto tale e quale a quando il virus non c'era, negozi, traffico... e come me la maggior parte della gente. poi una minoranza ci ha preso male senza dubbio, per me era inevitabile ma queste sono opinioni.



Vedi già su alcune di queste cose possiamo essere d’accordo.
Io mi inalbero perché continuare a parlare di lockdown non ha più senso. Non risolve il problema e non possiamo più chiudere ogni tot perché tanto poi siamo punto e a capo. Ne possiamo fare un lockdown perenne a tempo indeterminato.

Un altro lockdown come marzo non è possibile e ormai lo hanno capito pure i sassi perché la gente non è più disposta a fare come prima. Io per primo sono rimasto a casa 55 giorni consecutivi senza mai uscire un secondo anche perché i miei avevano il covid e a me non mi hanno manco considerato per farmi un tampone. Ora col cavolo che farei di nuovo così. Piaccia o non piaccia la situazione è questa. Quindi dovrebbero cominciare a fare qualcosa anziché non fare nulla, anzi fare disastri e poi massacrare noi mentre loro si spartiscono la torta e ingrassano.


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> No no, io non vinco nulla, semplicemente vivo la mia vita normalmente invece di seguire regole fasciste che a te invece piacciono tanto.
> 
> Intanto io esco tutti i giorni e rientro anche dopo mezzanotte alla faccia tua e delle tue tanto amate regole
> 
> ...


Ci mancava il fascismo... &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma non è che parte a caso, no? fino ad ora ci sono stati alti e bassi ben prevedibili e motivati.
> io me ne sto interessando meno, ma non vedo motivi per un nuovo grosso picco dei contagi.
> quindi son curioso di sapere il perchè è previsto.



Questo è un aspetto da tecnici, probabilmente sono flussi prevedibili a livello di ondate..


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E certo, perché adesso uscire e non voler campare solo di lavoro, vuol dire vivere come una bestia
> Tranquillo che mi hanno già beccato in giro e gli ho riso in faccia, dormo come un pascià la notte nonostante la multa(che non pago) alla faccia vostra, livorosi di sta ceppa
> 
> Ti importa così poco che però speri vengano a mettermi i sigilli alla TV o mi sequestrino il cellulare  manco alla scuola elementare ho avuto a che fare con certe idiozie



Va che sei tu che hai scritto che non paghi le multe, che esci tutti i giorni di casa anche se non si può, che esci esci a mezzanotte anche se c'è il coprifuoco, che guardi solo streaming illegali...se secondo te quello è un vivere civile...e poi magari ci chiediamo perchè l'italia va male...per me uno che scrive e si comporta come te a 27 (non a 15...) è già un fallito in partenza....Se poi pensi veramente che io spero che ti sequestrino il cellulare proprio non hai capito niente....P.s. e nessuno ci crede al fatto che ti hanno fermato e gli hai riso in faccia....


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E certo, perché adesso uscire e non voler campare solo di lavoro, vuol dire vivere come una bestia
> Tranquillo che mi hanno già beccato in giro e gli ho riso in faccia, dormo come un pascià la notte nonostante la multa(che non pago) alla faccia vostra, livorosi di sta ceppa
> 
> Ti importa così poco che però speri vengano a mettermi i sigilli alla TV o mi sequestrino il cellulare  manco alla scuola elementare ho avuto a che fare con certe idiozie


Wow sei davvero un figo.... come dio brando


----------



## JoKeR (14 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma tu stai proprio male, ma tanto!!!! per me puoi fare quel ***** che vuoi, anche impiccarti che per me non cambia proprio nulla. Ti faccio presente che le regole non sono mie ma dello stato e servono per un vivere civile, se tu preferisci vivere da bestia e non da persona civile è un problema tuo. Tanto lo sappiamo tutti che appena ti beccano corri a piangere. P.s. e del mencatto se vuoi e se questa è l'educazione che hai lo dai a tuo padre o a tua madre NON ci certo a me.



Mamma mia che brutta roba... un conto è anche comportarsi così, ma vantarsene... come se chi rispetta le regole le ama...
Come detto, sta pandemia ha tirato fuori il peggio dalle persone...

Che aprano pure i ristoratori, organizzando le proteste che reputano opportune, la democrazia (Renzi cit.) non può essere bloccata dal virus.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E certo, perché adesso uscire e non voler campare solo di lavoro, vuol dire vivere come una bestia
> Tranquillo che mi hanno già beccato in giro e gli ho riso in faccia, dormo come un pascià la notte nonostante la multa(che non pago) alla faccia vostra, livorosi di sta ceppa
> 
> Ti importa così poco che però speri vengano a mettermi i sigilli alla TV o mi sequestrino il cellulare  manco alla scuola elementare ho avuto a che fare con certe idiozie



da quel che dici quindi sei un mix tra robin hood e william wallace!


----------



## nybreath (14 Gennaio 2021)

Non seguire una regola perchè è fascista o perchè piace o meno è oscena. Non siamo sicuramente in nessun regime che ci vuole negare la libertà, per quanto sicuramente sono degli incapaci, chiunque utilizzi la parola fascista con questa superficialità dimostra solo ignoranza verso il punto piu cupo della storia dell'età civile.

Non ci vuole neanche molto per capire che chi ha sempre vissuto la vita normalmente, lo ha fatto a discapito di molti e molti altri che invece hanno sofferto e non l hanno fatto, perchè se tutti avessero fatto in quel modo magari lo avrebbero pagato con la pelle, o con quella di un caro.

Chi se ne frega di seguire le regole, mentre gli altri cittadini attorno si rimboccano le maniche, e non piu ne meno equivalente a chi dice che il covid non esiste, e merita poco conto.

E questo ovviamente non è un commento sui ristoratori, che purtroppo comprendo in pieno, molta gente non ha la possibilita di stare mesi e mesi senza ricavi, e tra l altro gli chiedono pure le tasse varie, solo chi è in quella situazione puo capire la disperazione di non riuscire a dare da mangiare ai cari, e vedere come si comporterebbe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E certo, perché adesso uscire e non voler campare solo di lavoro, vuol dire vivere come una bestia
> Tranquillo che mi hanno già beccato in giro e gli ho riso in faccia, dormo come un pascià la notte nonostante la multa(che non pago) alla faccia vostra, livorosi di sta ceppa
> 
> Ti importa così poco che però speri vengano a mettermi i sigilli alla TV o mi sequestrino il cellulare  manco alla scuola elementare ho avuto a che fare con certe idiozie



Ormai John Rambo


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è un aspetto da tecnici, probabilmente sono flussi prevedibili a livello di ondate..



bah tecnici... per ora sono aumentati a rotta di collo a febbraio e a settembre. quando c'era sottovalutazione e totale libertà. sarei curioso di come vien fuori questa previsione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2021)

Credo che in 20 pagine ognuno abbia potuto dire il suo parere, chiudiamo qui perchè mi pare si comincino ad accendere troppo gli animi.


----------

